

Making of the Gettysburg Address PowerPoint (2007) - brudgers
http://norvig.com/Gettysburg/making.html

======
wodenokoto
I think decent slides with headlines makes a speech much easier to follow. I
generally don't mind if they are ugly.

However, slides takes a long time to make and they don't work on their own.
The whole emailing the slides later is really useless. Youreallyneed a
different writeup for that.

Also, stop posting links to slides in general. They are useless.

